# Campsites around Conwy



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone know of any nice sites - I think I've been along the coast and it was a bit Blackpool - or am I wrong?


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Steph

There are loads of great sites from Conwy to the West. Depends what you are looking for? 

Nice site in Betws y Coed - riverside walks, cycling, forestry etc.

Penamenmawr - great views out to sea and Puffin Island - good walks in the area

Anglesey- variety of great places to go. Fantastic walking, wildlife, forestry

Lleyn Peninsula - wildlife, walking, sea views etc etc.


I would not look East from Conwy towards Rhyl, Towyn, Abergele etc - that is a bit like the Blackpool you mention.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

In our boat owning days we often saw motorhomes parked overnight (wild camping) on Beacons Way - at the far end of Conwy Marina. If you do fancy this you are only a mile walk out of Conwy town centre (along a very flat route); you can get a cooked breakfast or a decent drink at the Mulberry Pub; you have a beach only yards away.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Tyddyn Du is a cracker.

Plas Farm is inland from Abergele. You can drive down to the beach at Llandulas, and it's not so bad as you avoid the more tawdry end.

There's a new CS near Llandudno junction called Newry Grange, that looks as if it may be worth a try.

The area's well worth a visit for Conwy, and Llandudno is quite a nice place.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi 
by" a bit blackpool "do you mean bright and sunny and full of people having fun ??
Cath


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

we used to use this site regularly when the kids were younger many years ago.
www.conwytouringpark.co.uk
Dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

jimmyd0g said:


> In our boat owning days we often saw motorhomes parked overnight (wild camping) on Beacons Way - at the far end of Conwy Marina. If you do fancy this you are only a mile walk out of Conwy town centre (along a very flat route); you can get a cooked breakfast or a decent drink at the Mulberry Pub; you have a beach only yards away.


We were wilding where you speak of for a few days last week.
Great views!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry if I sounded a bit 'snotty' about Blackpool - I don't like it much but that's just my opinion and shouldn't be taken any notice of!!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I have stayed at the place Dave P has mentioned, we were tenters in a group so they put us near reception at the bottom of the hill. We had a toilet/shower block pretty much to ourselves.

It was a short walk downhill to town and the castle etc for us, and a long walk uphill to the bar etc on site.

Nice place though, we had fires etc too. The only problem we had was one of the guys came straight from work in his "Connaught" van and they wanted this left down near reception in the carpark just outside the site.

Ben


----------

